# Disabled Vet Status



## CapeCodPolice (Oct 29, 2003)

What exactly consitutes a disabled vet in the eyes of the civil service? Is it a vet who was injured while serving and could not continue to serve? Does the seriousness of the injury matter as well?

Just curious.


----------



## q5_po (Aug 23, 2002)

You must have a letter from the Department of Veterans Affairs stating that you are 10% or more service conected disabled. 

I believe you can be no more than 70% sc or you are deemed to be not fit to be a PO.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

IMPORTANT!!!

1st you must be a "VETERAN" under the Commonwealth's HRD definition

Some Disabled Veterans under Title 38 USC (DVA) do _*not *_qualify as either "disabled" OR "veteran". This STATE sucks as far as equitable treatment of veterans. The Federal Gov't is better as far as employment of same.
:twisted:


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

mpd61 said:


> IMPORTANT!!!
> 
> 1st you must be a "VETERAN" under the Commonwealth's HRD definition
> 
> ...


MPD,

"Equitable Treatment"...last time I checked, veterans have FULL preference in this STATE for Local Police Jobs.....not 1 point not two points, but FULL preference. :evil: Isn't that enough! How much more preference you want.....wait, how about when you leave the service you don't even have to take a test......the town can just give you a shield, gun, and tell other hard working Non-Vets to go screw.....Sorry, but if you are serious about that statement....you need your noggin examined.


----------



## SRRerg (Sep 19, 2003)

Whoa Gunpowder! Whoa!

What MPD means is if you served during a particular time, i.e, the 80's, and did not serve in a combat zone like Beiruit or Panama - You do not get Veteran's Preference. Back in the old days you needed a campaign or expeditionary ribbon to be considered a veteran. In the 90's, after Desert Storm, They created an open period (similar to Vietnam Era) where everyone qualifies, I do not know if you had to serve in SWA or not.

Shawn, you seem like a good guy who wants to be a cop, and I wish you well. But if you are over the age of 17, and looking for sympathy from veterans, you can find it in the dictionary. Freedom isn't free, and veteran's preference for Law Enforcement is about it for perks- and that's not automatic. Try being a returning combat veteran competing with college graduates for a job.....

If you still feel strongly, there are hotlines set up to help you. Try 1-800-USA-NAVY, 1-800-MARINES, or www.Armyofone.com


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

SRRerg said:


> Whoa Gunpowder! Whoa!
> 
> What MPD means is if you served during a particular time, i.e, the 80's, and did not serve in a combat zone like Beiruit or Panama - You do not get Veteran's Preference. Back in the old days you needed a campaign or expeditionary ribbon to be considered a veteran. In the 90's, after Desert Storm, They created an open period (similar to Vietnam Era) where everyone qualifies, I do not know if you had to serve in SWA or not.
> 
> Shawn, you seem like a good guy who wants to be a cop, and I wish you well. But if you are over the age of 17, and looking for sympathy from veterans, you can find it in the dictionary. Freedom isn't free, and veteran's preference for Law Enforcement is about it for perks- and that's not automatic. Try being a returning combat veteran competing with college graduates for a job.....


Thanks for the info...I am 27....As for veterans, I am no way knocking the sacrifice they make.....my father,grandfather and great-grandfather all served this country proudly and I hold them in a very high regard, I may have come across as an A-hole, but I think I misinterpeted the way that the partcular comment about our STATE came across to me(I immediately applied it to civil service). See what I do see is being ranked 39th in my town where my wife works and kids are in school....I know certain people who have received cards who have scored lower than me but have veterans preference and therefore they get the call. Now if all these guys were on the battlefield and made a sacrifice by leaving their loved ones, they absolutely deserve some preference, but some of these guys get the preference and not only have they not stepped on the battlefield, they haven't even left the country during war. I apologize if this offends you but I can't agree with that! Preference should be earned, not given out to just everybody.


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

shawnr76 said:


> SRRerg said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa Gunpowder! Whoa!
> ...


Ide watch what you say here, an unpopular comment like that might get the wrong person pissed! I agree tho


----------



## lynchie (Oct 7, 2002)

*vets*

They were willing to do what ever it took. Were you, I think not. Anyone who buts a uniform on for this GREAT NATION deserves Veterans preference. Bottom line. Remember you sleep under the blanket of freedom we provide, a simple Thank You is enough.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

It is people like lynchie that cause this big problem and debate, I have NEVER said anything about not giving vets any preference, I think the state police system is fair and works great. I simply offered MY opinion and if any vets found it offensive, please PM me and address it. As far as those like lynchie who feel the need to address matters by trying to fuel the fire, I am not going to cause a debate....so drop it. This matter has been discussed on this board many times and nothing good has come out of it. Lynchie, my opinion as much as you dislike it, is the opinion of others who are in the same boat as me. I am frustrated and so are they, but thats life and we deal with it. Believe me, don't start the"freedom" talk, I lost someone close to me who served in Korea and came back with a few less body parts so I know first hand about what loss is. Next time, you have a problem address it to me, not the general public. Thank you.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

shawnr76 said:


> I have NEVER said anything about not giving vets any preference, I think the state police system is fair and works great.
> *Well....actually you have directly dissed "non-combat" veterans*.
> :shock:
> 
> ...


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

I was misinterpeted and I Apologize for the way it came across.....I am SORRY....That is the last thing I am going to say on this topic....if someone feels the need to carry this further, pm me.


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

I would publicly like to say *Thanks* to all who served or are serving in the US military.

Though I have never served, I often wish I had. And if anyone on this board prays, throw one up for my younger brother who landed in Kuwait last Sunday, and will be heading to Bagdahd On Tuesday.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

In some aspects, unpopular thought and speech are what made this country great.


----------



## Bluelite75 (Feb 12, 2004)

Off topic
Mortal Knight your brother has my prayers. 
My unit just got a warning order for possible deployment too. Just what I need at this point :wm:


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Mortal knight said:


> I would publicly like to say *Thanks* to all who served or are serving in the US military.
> Though I have never served, I often wish I had. And if anyone on this board prays, throw one up for my younger brother who landed in Kuwait last Sunday, and will be heading to Bagdahd On Tuesday.


Mortal Knight,

He has our prayers for a safe return and our thanks for serving this great nation. God bless and God speed!!!


----------



## k1ryan (Apr 21, 2004)

Southside you should just enlist in the military and get over this crisis you are having with the whole veterans preference thing. Then you may realize the sacrafice that vets actually do make. It is one thing to say you appreciate it, but you really can't till you experience it. I served four years in the Marine Corps so I could become a PO (still waiting two years later) and it is going to pay off in time. You are what? 27? Just do a three year hitch in the Army or Coast Guard and get it over with you'll get preference and a job. If that is not right for you perhaps seek gainful law enforcement employment elsewhere. :idea:


----------

